# Engine Swap/JDM



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i have 1994 altima... im new to altimas, but not engines and turbos.....im just wondering that there is for engine swaps and how much hp gain there is.....and potential......new cams, manifolds (intake and exhuast), forged pistons, basicly JDM engines......i know that SR20DET would work, but the bluebird is AWD...if i have a 5spd....would it match up without to much modification?

Kurtis


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

stick with the ka and go turbo or nitrous. youre not going to swap in anything without lots of modifications.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

well i thought about that but my motor has 181,000 on it.....ill need to swap out the motor anyway...so i figured i would go with a little better engine....there no better motor that just fits with/out modifications?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope. you can go with a newer engine and trans combo like i did but there arent any direct swaps. i have the 2001 engine and 2000 transmission combo. it works very well in the older altimas like yours and mine.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

I was talking to my mech the other day and having a good look in, around the engine, and driving the car himself he thinks it would handle a light boost.. say 6-8 psi and thats at 196000 Mi.

HOWEVER the transmisition is another story...

As long as were talking about it how much HP would that give me with a good intercooler, headers, and cat back at the wheels?

sorry for randomness still hung over... damn shifting floors...lol


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i was think about buying an engine with less miles on it and getting performance pistons...the pistons would be a little bigger and would work well for forced induction....im gonna just keep working on the engine until im finish and then i will put it in. as far as HP....i have no clue...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Stock KA can handle 9 lbs. of boost. That is with larger Z 370cc injectors, intercooled and a tuned Jim Wolf ECU. Those things can net you about 200 whp or about a 50 percent increase. With pistons and a few other parts it will rise quite a bit depending on your turbo. I'm working toward 450 whp on my 93 (have to move and get settled first)

Troy


----------

